# Baby Blue paint jobs



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

Okay ...I'm looking for all shades of baby blue paint for an ideal on paint color's..




thanks in advance


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

So you're a tar heel fan eh? :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Sep 7 2007, 12:07 PM~8739052
> *So you're a tar heel fan eh?  :biggrin:
> *



Basketball..A lil...I'm a Mr. anything DETROIT...but I love baby blue...all 4,000,000 shades... :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Light blue with some stripes


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 12 2007, 09:58 AM~8773625
> *Light blue with some stripes
> 
> 
> ...



I love that stripping... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Same car after the respray, was a BMW base with pearl fades and some white ice.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 12 2007, 10:04 AM~8773663
> *Same car after the respray, was a BMW base with pearl fades and some white ice.
> 
> 
> ...



Any more pictures..that bitch is clean as hell.... :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Sep 21 2007, 11:00 AM~8840973
> *Any more pictures..that bitch is clean as hell....  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


These are some pics while it was being sprayed, i dont know what happened to the car, after it left my shop it still needed to have the motor put in, go to the interior shop, and have the airride put on, dont think it ever got done, maybe it will show up someday.


----------



## J-VO (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 919ryder (Jun 1, 2007)

i'm sure you've heard of "It's A Boy"


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 07:51 PM~8944967
> *i'm sure you've heard of "It's A Boy"
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:02 PM~8842120
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks tremendously good


----------



## suiside62 (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 12 2007, 11:58 AM~8773625
> *Light blue with some stripes
> 
> 
> ...


 Can you show the whole car please?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:02 PM~8842120
> *These are some pics while it was being sprayed, i dont know what happened to the car, after it left my shop it still needed to have the motor put in, go to the interior shop, and have the airride put on, dont think it ever got done, maybe it will show up someday.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THAT LOOKS GOOD


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i know its a neon but still baby blue :biggrin: 
it used to be the daily gas saver...


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by suiside62_@Oct 25 2007, 05:50 PM~9084406
> *Can you show the whole car please?
> *


----------



## suiside62 (Mar 11, 2007)

ohhhh thats a sick lincoln if you dont mind me askin whats a paint job like that run? I have a 62 continental looking to get a ball park.THanks


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Oct 29 2007, 07:44 AM~9105121
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt......

Okay fellaz got most of her sanded down...my first time doing this type of shit...  


I'm looking to order my paint soon ...so lets see what out there...

Baby, sky, light,powder,university...and any other lights I forgot....codes would be helpful too...


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's me homie ... 2 diff baby blue's with white & midnight blue










Hope it helps


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttmft...... :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Nov 30 2007, 02:01 PM~9341551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Looks Clean Homie !!!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Oct 26 2007, 06:24 PM~9091232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i think it went to auction thats my boy TJs car


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 919ryder_@Oct 6 2007, 08:51 PM~8944967
> *i'm sure you've heard of "It's A Boy"
> 
> 
> ...


i will post some updated pics of All Grown Up (aka Its A Boy) in a few weeks it had a little make over but its still baby blue :biggrin:


----------



## ElMeroPelotero (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 AM~11951159
> *i will post some updated pics of All Grown Up (aka Its A Boy) in a few weeks it had a little make over but its still baby blue  :biggrin:
> *



Can't wait to see it


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE+Sep 12 2007, 09:58 AM~8773625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 28 2008, 11:42 AM~11994900
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you know the codes...what base eyc...etc...etc..etc....  


Loving that color


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 12 2007, 11:04 AM~8773663
> *Same car after the respray, was a BMW base with pearl fades and some white ice.
> 
> 
> ...



whats the exact name of this color???? bmw what?? thanks alot!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Oct 28 2008, 12:42 PM~11994900
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: that's a straight up baby blue right there, bad ass truck too


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Oct 31 2008, 04:07 PM~12027888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damono (Feb 23, 2008)

My belair is not exactly baby blue, but close. Couple of pics...


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt anymore.........


----------



## alecc5 (Jun 30, 2008)

any more pics of the caprice?


----------



## angelbaby27 (Mar 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

srv=img02]







[/url]

   
fuckin nice !!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

TTT 


NO ONE ELSE

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

light blue with lots of pearl over it, cant see the pearl in the pic. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^ more pics please ^^^^^^


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

78 monte carlo.......all grown up.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Dec 23 2008, 10:38 AM~12506615
> *ttt
> *



YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)




----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 27 2008, 12:40 AM~12534988
> *
> 
> 
> ...



any more pics of the 4?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Dec 29 2008, 08:13 PM~12554018
> *any more pics of the 4?
> *



IM AT WORK NOW GET OFF AT 2AM. ILL POST UP 2MORO


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

one of my favorite 64










































:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 21 2007, 02:02 PM~8842120
> *These are some pics while it was being sprayed, i dont know what happened to the car, after it left my shop it still needed to have the motor put in, go to the interior shop, and have the airride put on, dont think it ever got done, maybe it will show up someday.
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice work!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 30 2008, 11:07 AM~12560153
> *one of my favorite 64
> 
> 
> ...


that bitch is clean as hell!


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Dec 30 2008, 05:38 PM~12562703
> *that bitch is clean as hell!
> *


x2, that Impala is super clean.


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 30 2008, 12:07 PM~12560153
> *one of my favorite 64
> 
> 
> ...




do you know what the color that is ???


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

NAW YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO TO THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC AND ASK ONE OF THEM


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2009, 08:10 PM~12646705
> *NAW YOU WOULD HAVE TO GO TO THE LIFESTYLE TOPIC AND ASK ONE OF THEM
> *



thanks


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

MY LIL COUSINS RIDE


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

baby blue flames


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------

